# Replacement Glass - Zeus RTA



## Dubz (27/12/17)

Anyone have stock of Geekvape Zeus RTA replacement glass? Anyone planning to get?


----------



## Dubz (10/1/18)

bump...


----------



## Dubz (22/1/18)

bump...


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (22/1/18)

Hey dude,

I saw them on the Vapeking website.
https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-zeus-4ml-replacement-glass.html

Hope this helps...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/1/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> I saw them on the Vapeking website.
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-zeus-4ml-replacement-glass.html
> ...


Shot


----------

